# Drone Operator pays $200,000



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 23, 2017)

Drone operators are in the news, fines, and possible a prison term for a Seattle operator with more to come.

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/faa-fines-company-200000-illegal-drone-flights-011817.html

http://patch.com/washington/seattle/seattle-wins-conviction-case-drone-knocked-woman-unconscious

Another conviction may be coming.

http://www.wesh.com/article/watch-drone-hit-seattles-space-needle/8590845


----------



## tpatana (Jan 23, 2017)

Stupid people are stupid.

I just got drone myself (in Seattle too) 

So far flying just for fun, but I'm quite sure I'll take the license/test to get the actual permit to do more.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 24, 2017)

The drones are "trending". I guess I'm old school - no GAS for one, prefer to take pics the traditional way...


----------



## reef58 (Jan 24, 2017)

Jopa said:


> The drones are "trending". I guess I'm old school - no GAS for one, prefer to take pics the traditional way...



Don't own a drone and have no plans to get one, but they are creative tools. Why limit yourself? I have seen some cool drone shots you could not get the "traditional" way.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 24, 2017)

The only reason I would consider buying a drone is to scout locations for landscape photography - climb a big hill to check the view? Nope send up a drone before expending the energy.


----------

